# Try My Sounds?



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

I made a couple of recoridngs of me using one of my small open reed calls. Anyone want to download these to their e-call and try them out for me. I do not have an e-call or I would do it myself. I just need someone to do a technical check for me. Does it play? Is the format okay? Is the file size okay? Is the volume okay? If you want to try them on some critters that is cool too. My main concerns are that they work on e-calls.

Thanks here they are

View attachment humdedodah1.wav

View attachment humdedodah2.wav

View attachment humdedodah3.wav


Okay here is the call. This one not for sale as it is already spoken for.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

I think there is probably a little too much background noise for actual calling. You all will have to tell me as I have no experience with recording sounds for calling. I have not used and e-call in 15 years either... I had a Lohman call back then and it worked for about 2 weeks and was destroyed in a basement flood.... Never got around to getting a new one.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

I like the sounds! I'll download and add to the Alpha Dogg and play. Good job Rick!


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Thanks Mike. Do they sound okay on the caller? Do they take up too much free space or can I make them longer?


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

they are short, but I will use my editing software and create about a 2 minute call with sounds and pauses. I won't get a chance until tomorrow night to try them in the caller.


----------



## Lonehowl (Feb 16, 2010)

Good sounds : )
Mark


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Thanks Mark. I am always practicing.


----------



## DeereGuy (Feb 1, 2012)

If I can get time this eve I can run it through a adobe product I have and see if I can get the back ground noise out for you.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

DG that would be fantastic. Thank you.

Some of that background noise is me humming. I have been experimenting with humming into the call. Unfortunately you can hear my humming along with the call. I am not sure if that is bad. I have not tried it in the field yet because I can not produce the noise without the humming. If I could figure out how to get the old windpipe to put out air like this without the humming it would be great.... I am not sure it is possible though.


----------



## DeereGuy (Feb 1, 2012)

haha..ok....I will see what I can do. I am no expert with the software but if I can't remove it we have a guy at work that might be able to.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Thanks but you don't have to go that far. If you can't get it done easy than don't bother yourself. I will work on making that sound without making the humming noise. That is truly what I am after. Unfortunately I do not think it is possible. I think the humming is from the vocal cords which are meant to make noise.

Does anyone else hum into the call? Can you hear yourself humming or is it possible to do without making the humming noise?


----------



## DeereGuy (Feb 1, 2012)

View attachment humdedodah1mod.wav
View attachment humdedodah2mod.wav
View attachment humdedodah3mod.wav


Acutally I think they sound great...I did remove a click that was at the end of 1 and 2 and then took the hiss out of the silent spots...let me knwo what you think.

Welp going to head out to the woods and see if I can poke that 12 point that has been hanging around.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Yes Rick, I have hummed and also growled when calling, but it seems I always have my best luck with high pitced raspy sounds.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

I can do a little growling too. It does not sound as good when I do it though. With the humming I feel like the sound from the call is awesome but the humming is what makes me not want to try it for calling purposes. I like to practice different things with the calls. As much as making them I like to use them. So I try different things for use in the field or just for kicks.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Thanks Deereguy! They sound much better now. You will have to share with me how you did.


----------



## Lonehowl (Feb 16, 2010)

Humming and growling is very common. Its how you get those raspy gutteral sounds sometimes. I like to make high pitched bird sounds like that

I think its an overlooked technique in predator calling. Very common in duck and goose calling. 
Mark


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

So being able to hear the humming is not a real concern?


----------



## DeereGuy (Feb 1, 2012)

itzDirty said:


> Thanks Deereguy! They sound much better now. You will have to share with me how you did.


Here is a link to a free software program that I think will do the same thing. Personally I haven't used it but I have read where others are happy with it. In the mean time I will be happy to do it for you....it only took minutes to do each file.

http://audacity.sourceforge.net/
Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Lonehowl (Feb 16, 2010)

You can only hear the humming close up. The recording is obviously going to pick it up if your close to the microphone. Stand off a ways and have someone do it and you will not hear it. Not sure if you can remove it with a recording program ? Maybe though.
I use Audacity an really like it. I also have Goldwave and use it sometimes.
Mark


----------



## DeereGuy (Feb 1, 2012)

My hearing is terrible so I might not be hearing what you guys are talking about...then again I just listened to it on my laptop. I can try loading them on my FP and see they sound any different.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Thanks guys. I have the freeware goldwave right now. I will have to sit down and actually spend some time figuring it out.

Can the coyote or fox hear me humming at a distance? I would think they could pick it that up. From the recorded version or me actually humming into the call in the field. The logical answer seems to be not always or it does not matter. If at least some of the time if people are successful with the technique. (or they hum quieter than me. LOL)


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

DG I have to turn the volume way up to hear the humming. It is mixed in with the distress sound.


----------



## Lonehowl (Feb 16, 2010)

Personally, I dont think they can hear it that well and it would not really matter anyways. Just my opinion.

Mark


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

That is what I was looking for. Thanks Mark!


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

The sounds you recorded came out of the Alpha Dogg very well. I heard very little backround noise until I was at 75 of 100 in volume and that's very loud, I was also sitting right next the the caller. I've never used the Alpha Dogg (execpt for testing)above 80. Just to loud.


----------



## Rich Cronk (Feb 24, 2010)

Try this one again Rick.
View attachment humdedodah4.wav


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Nice Rich. Did you do that in Goldwave?


----------



## Rich Cronk (Feb 24, 2010)

I used Cool Edit, but Goldwave will do the same thing. It takes some time to figure these types of programs out, but to guys like me, it's worth it.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

I will give it some time next week.


----------

